# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Tuts Windows (English) >  tuyển dụng GV Mầm Non mới ra trường - Trường Mầm Non Ngọc Ánh, Quán Toan, Hồng Bàng, Hải Phòng

## odvwnrflxqcs

Trường Mầm Non Ngọc Ánh, địa chỉ số 1A tổ Đường 5/1 Quán Toan - Hồng Bàng - Hải Phòng cần tuyển thầy măng non.
 ĐT liên hệ. *0934662155*, *0936310609*

*biểu thị công việc*
 - Giảng dạy các lớp học.
 - Quản lý lớp học, theo dõi – kiểm tra sự tiến bộ của học sinh và ảnh hưởng với gđ.
 - XD giáo trình, giáo án Nguồn theo sản xuất chương trình chuẩn và phục vụ việc giảng dạy.
 - Thực hiện các nhiệm vụ nhằm gia tăng chất lượng đào tạo đến từng học sinh.
 - Các công việc khác theo chỉ thị của cấp trên.


*Quyền lợi được hưởng*

 -   thân phụ mới ra trường ( Mới vào nghề ) lương theo quy luật quốc gia + phụ cấp, thưởng
 -   thầy đã có kinh nghiệm thì lương theo thỏa thuận.
 -   xuân đường được hưởng các chế độ theo luật lệ của nhà nước: Đóng bảo hiểm xã hội, ốm đau, thai sản……

*Yêu cầu công tác*
 -       Trình độ: Tốt nghiệp trung cấp sư phạm (mẫu giáo, măng non) trở lên.
 -       nhiệt thành, yêu nghề, yêu trẻ
 -       Có sức khỏe tốt để đáp ứng đề nghị công việc;
 -       Ưu tiên càn đã có kinh nghiệm.


*đề nghị hồ sơ*

 1.     Đơn dự tuyển;
 2.     Sơ yếu lý lịch có dán ảnh, có công nhận của địa phương (không quá 6 tháng tính đến ngày nộp hồ sơ);
 3.     Giấy khai sinh (bản sao);
 4.     Giấy chứng nhận sức khỏe (không quá 6 tháng tính đến ngày nộp hồ sơ);
 5.     Bằng tốt nghiệp hoặc Giấy chứng nhận tốt nghiệp (bản sao công chứng);
 6.     Bảng điểm, các lạ chứng chỉ  (bản sao công chứng);
 7.     Sổ hộ khẩu  (bản sao công chứng);

*  * giấy tờ nộp tại:* *Phòng hành chính nhà trường* *Trường măng non Ngọc Ánh, cửa hàng số 1A tổ Đường 5/1 Quán Toan - Hồng Bàng - Hải Phòng* 

 ĐT can dự. *0934662155*, *0936310609*

----------

